# Flights - help



## Steven Lindsey (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

I was wondering if you could help me, I am thinking about coming over at the end of April for a holiday and to view some properties hopefully and I was wondering what are the best web sites to get the best deal on flights, there are 6 of us altogther and I could really do with your help guys as funds are a bit tight at the mo!!!

I look forward to hearing from you

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steven Lindsey said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me, I am thinking about coming over at the end of April for a holiday and to view some properties hopefully and I was wondering what are the best web sites to get the best deal on flights, there are 6 of us altogther and I could really do with your help guys as funds are a bit tight at the mo!!!
> 
> ...


It depends where you are flying from.
You could try Jet2.com


----------



## Steven Lindsey (Jan 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It depends where you are flying from.
> You could try Jet2.com


Sorry, I suppose it would help, Im flying from Manchester to Larnaca

Thanks


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Steven Lindsey said:


> Sorry, I suppose it would help, Im flying from Manchester to Larnaca
> 
> Thanks


Hi you could try Thomas Cook they had decent flights prices last week from Manchester


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Steve

Easy Jet have recently started flying from Manchester to Paphos with very good deals. Now that the flyovers and underpasses have all been completed over the bottleneck roundabouts of the Limassol Highway (all six of them) it is now relatively easy to fly into Paphos and be in Larnaca quite quickly (there is a bus service now apparently). It might be worthwhile flying into Paphos if the flights are cheap.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Steven Lindsey said:


> Sorry, I suppose it would help, Im flying from Manchester to Larnaca
> 
> Thanks


Hi both, You really have to fully search the web to get the best deals and book well, if not at least a month in advance, to get the best deals. Monarch are expanding their flights into Larnica and I took advantage this last week with a new flight from Birmingham, [started 29th March]. Cost me £198 return inclusive of taxes although I carried hand luggage of 10 kilos. My wife & I have flown out of Manchester with Monarch as well in the past. Good luck, Chris


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Steven Lindsey said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me, I am thinking about coming over at the end of April for a holiday and to view some properties hopefully and I was wondering what are the best web sites to get the best deal on flights, there are 6 of us altogther and I could really do with your help guys as funds are a bit tight at the mo!!!
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have just found some cheap flights from Manchester with [flythomascook.co.uk]Fly Thomas Cook | Cheap Flights - Offers & Deals Online[/url] hope this helps

Cherie


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi

the end of April is one of the cheapest times of year to travel so it may be worth your while also looking at cheap package deals. 
I don't know if you already have accom sorted for when you first arrive, but I have seen packages in the last few weeks coming in at under £175 for the flights and accom for a week, and even 2 weeks for around £200. You don't have as much flexibility as with a flight only but still might be worth looking into as you might get a bargain.


----------



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

having experianced Monarch last october, they are cheap, but don;t expect any food-drink or legroom, its like a 4 hour shopping trip, they charge for everything, cyprus airways are far better but slightly more expensive, 
Alan B


----------

